# Favorite Words of Wisdom



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

I'd like to start a thread where members can share words of wisdom that they've learned over the years. The advice can be serious, funny, or silly, and pithy is better than long-winded. For example, the old adage "Leaves of three, let it be." to warn kids away from poison ivy is in the spirit of the thread.

Hopefully, this will be a place where members can go back from time to time to find or rediscover some nuggets of wisdom.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

I wouldn't even claim this for my top ten, but - love him or loathe him - Rummy's "If you're not being criticised, you might not be doing very much." resonates with me!


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

The entire contents of 'The Art of Worldly Wisdom' by Baltasar Gracián pub. 1647.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Red touches black 
Venom lack 
Red touches yellow
Kill a fellow


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

Two quotes my Great Grandfather said to me when I was very young. He was a Methodist minister who traveled on horseback in Mexico at the turn of the last century.


"You should learn to speak Spanish because a man with two languages is really two men"

"only drunks and children tell the truth"


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

"Luck is the residue of design."
Branch Rickey

"When you get to the end zone, act like you've been there before."
Vince Lombardi


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Rejoice in your suffering,
For suffering leads to perseverance,
Perseverance to character,
And character to hope.

-- Romans 5:3-4


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I'd rather have two girls at 21 each than one girl at 42!!


----------



## Anthony Charton (May 7, 2012)

Keep calm and boil the kettle.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

First Epistle to the Corinthians Chapter 1, verse 13. New King James version.

NB: I normally adhere to the King James Version (Cambridge Edition). However in this particular instance I believe that the New King James Version more accurately captures the spirit of the original text. This is because the concept of 'Agape' is far better conveyed to the unfamiliar reader in the choice of translation - here expressed as 'love' rather than 'charity'.


----------



## Haffman (Oct 11, 2010)

Let us have wine and women, mirth and laughter...
Sermons and soda water the day after

(I think that was Lord Byron)


----------



## Haffman (Oct 11, 2010)

Shaver said:


> First Epistle to the Corinthians Chapter 1, verse 13. New King James version.
> 
> NB: I normally adhere to the King James Version (Cambridge Edition). However in this particular instance I believe that the New King James Version more accurately captures the spirit of the original text. This is because the concept of 'Agape' is far better conveyed to the unfamiliar reader in the choice of translation - here expressed as 'love' rather than 'charity'.


I liked your Bible quote that said 'as a dog returns to his vomit, so a fool returns to his folly'


----------



## TSWalker (Nov 2, 2011)

The way an old friend of my Mother told it:

_A Gentile came to the Rabbi, saying he would convert to Judaism only if the Rabbi could teach him the Torah while standing on one leg. The Rabbi accepted the challenge, saying, "That which you hate, do not do to your neighbor. That is the law - the rest is commentary".
_

See also Matthew 22:35-40. A better-known Rabbi than Hillel taught the same doctrine.


----------



## wrwhiteknight (Mar 20, 2012)

Balfour said:


> I wouldn't even claim this for my top ten, but - love him or loathe him - Rummy's "If you're not being criticised, you might not be doing very much." resonates with me!


If this is true, I must be the champ around this place.:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Haffman said:


> I liked your Bible quote that said 'as a dog returns to his vomit, so a fool returns to his folly'


Proverbs 26:11. I cannot take any credit for it, though. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## sartoriallytactical (Dec 9, 2011)

One will rarely regret having said too little.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

wrwhiteknight said:


> If this is true, I must be the champ around this place.:icon_smile_wink:


I don't doubt you're doing ... something.:wink2:


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

My Dad's old favorite: "Do the best you can, with what you have, where you are." Teddy Roosevelt


----------



## wrwhiteknight (Mar 20, 2012)

Not my favourite, but definitely one of my most frequent: "I'm sorry honey, I swear my intention was good!"


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

"You can observe a lot by just watching."---Yogi Berra


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

"Don't cry because it's over, smile because it happened."


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

wrwhiteknight said:


> If this is true, I must be the champ around this place.:icon_smile_wink:


Come on! What you experienced is gentle hazing. Uncle Shaver has taken his fair share...and as I remember Cruiser fought some battles.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

"Read, read, read" 


My father's advice to me and mine to my sons.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

"always treat others the way you want to be treated"- My Mother.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

From my father... "You always have to look out for number 1... but, don't step in number 2"


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

"sometimes one just has to go with the flow, regardless of second-guessing oneself."---Upr Crust


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

"However mean your life is, meet it and live it; do not shun it and call it hard names."


----------



## upthewazzu (Nov 3, 2011)

Nulla Tenaci Invia Est Via


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

"Nearly all men can handle adversity, but if you want to test a man's character, give him power."


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Outstanding choice and how very true those words of wisdom you have chosen to share consistently prove to be!


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

My grandfather always said, "You've got to be smarter than the horse."


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

"I always wonder why birds stay in the same place when they can fly anywhere on the earth. Then I ask myself the same question."---Harun Yahya


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

"However beautiful the strategy, you should occasionally look at results."


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

"Happy couples don't keep score in their marriage."

"Never trust a man who blow-dries his hair."


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

"The truth is what happened. It aint what come out of somebody's mouth."


----------



## dba (Oct 22, 2010)

*For My Children*

Life isn't about keeping score. It's not about how many people call you and it's not about who you've dated, are dating, or haven't dated at all. It isn't about who you've kissed, what sport you play, or which guy or girl likes you. It's not about your shoes or your hair or the color of your skin or where you live or go to school. In fact, it's not about grades, money, clothes, or colleges that accept you or not. Life isn't about if you have lots of friends, or if you are alone, and it's not about how accepted or unaccepted you are. Life just isn't about that. Life is about who you love and who you hurt. It's about how you feel about yourself. It's about trust, happiness, and compassion. Life is about avoiding jealousy, overcoming ignorance, and building confidence. It's about what you say and what you mean. It's about seeing people for who they are and not what they have. Most of all, it is about choosing to use your life to touch someone else's in a way that could never have been achieved otherwise. These choices are what life's about.


----------



## dba (Oct 22, 2010)

And some other pearls I've pick up along my 57 years:

It's so simple to be wise. Just think of something stupid to say and then don't say it. _Sam Levenson_

Don't confuse all you know with all there is to know.

After the game, the King and Pawn go into the same box. _Italian Proverb_

Far away is only far away if you don't go.

Wishful thinking is no substitute for thinking. _Ken Hamlett_

One way to settle a disagreement is on the basis of what is right; not who is right.

In this life we are just all walking up the mountain, and we can sing as we climb or we can complain about our sore feet. Whichever we choose we still gotta do the hike. I decided a long time ago that singing made a lot more sense.

There's a point in life when you start to realize who matters, who never did; and who always will.

There is no greater sorrow than to recall in misery, the time when we were happy. _Dante_

The highest courage is to dare to be yourself in the face of adversity... choosing right over wrong, ethics over convenience and truth over popularity. These are the choices that measure your life. Travel the path of integrity without looking back for there is never a wrong time to do what is right.

Rules and laws are no substitute for moral character.

As time passes, I find those I loved first, I love most. _Thomas Jefferson_


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

What I've passed on to my children: 

1. Save at least 10% of your pre-tax income every year no matter what.
2. Give away at least 10% of your after-tax income every year no matter what.
3. Live on the remainder.
4. A wedding is an occasion; a marriage is an achievement.
5. If you wait to have children till when you can afford them, you won't have children.
6. Love is a decision, not an emotion. When you wake up each morning next to your spouse, you must decide to love him/her, and pray to God they make the same decision in return.
7. Pray every day.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Well said Mike.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

dba said:


> Life isn't about keeping score. It's not about how many people call you and it's not about who you've dated, are dating, or haven't dated at all. It isn't about who you've kissed, what sport you play, or which guy or girl likes you. It's not about your shoes or your hair or the color of your skin or where you live or go to school. In fact, it's not about grades, money, clothes, or colleges that accept you or not. Life isn't about if you have lots of friends, or if you are alone, and it's not about how accepted or unaccepted you are. Life just isn't about that. Life is about who you love and who you hurt. It's about how you feel about yourself. It's about trust, happiness, and compassion. Life is about avoiding jealousy, overcoming ignorance, and building confidence. It's about what you say and what you mean. It's about seeing people for who they are and not what they have. Most of all, it is about choosing to use your life to touch someone else's in a way that could never have been achieved otherwise. These choices are what life's about.


Agreed...but, could it be just a little-teeny-bit about your shoes?


----------



## walrusbt (Jan 10, 2013)

"Knowledge talks, wisdom listens." 

also "Before you criticize someone, you should walk a mile in their shoes. That way, when you criticize them you're a mile away and you have their shoes."


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

walrusbt said:


> "Knowledge talks, wisdom listens."
> 
> also "Before you criticize someone, you should walk a mile in their shoes. That way, when you criticize them you're a mile away and you have their shoes."


Oh, that is funny!


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Mike Petrik said:


> 4. A wedding is an occasion; a marriage is an achievement...
> 6. Love is a decision, not an emotion. When you wake up each morning next to your spouse, you must decide to love him/her, and pray to God they make the same decision in return.


I remember discussing those two with you over drinks. I have shamelessly plagarized them several times since.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

CuffDaddy said:


> I remember discussing those two with you over drinks. I have shamelessly plagarized them several times since.


I should hope plagarization is acceptable insomuch 4 came from my father and 6 from my dear friend Father Richard Lopez.
Time for drinks again. I've sent you an email.


----------



## joyfulbunny (Jan 21, 2013)

well if its consider as words of wisdom might as well post it,

IF YOURE GOING THROUGH HELL, GO THROUGH IT.

any thoughts on these?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Well if you're going to do that, "don't forget your sunscreen!" lol.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

joyfulbunny said:


> well if its consider as words of wisdom might as well post it,
> 
> IF YOURE GOING THROUGH HELL, GO THROUGH IT.
> 
> any thoughts on these?


Very Henry David Thoreau-ish. He wrote in *Walden*: "However mean your life is, meet it and live it; do not shun it and call it hard names."

Your version is pithier. However said, good advice.


----------



## walrusbt (Jan 10, 2013)

Always remember you are unique. Just like everyone else.


----------



## msphotog (Jul 5, 2006)

WouldaShoulda said:


> I'd rather have two girls at 21 each than one girl at 42!!


Thats the inimitable wisdom of the great W. C. fields, it was a song! But I'm sure you know that already... W. C. Is also famous for many other words of wisdom- "my dear, I wasn't complaining about the food, I was merely inquiring about that old horse that used to be tethered outside!" He's also famous for answering the question, "Do you like kids?" He replied,"Yes, if they're properly cooked!"


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

"Pain or damage don't end the world. Or despair, or f***ing beatings. The world ends when you're dead. Until then, you got more punishment in store. Stand it like a man... and give some back."


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

My goodness, I miss that show.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

CuffDaddy said:


> My goodness, I miss that show.


Yeah me too. Probably the most intelligent show ever produced by an American company. Articulate and sophisticated for all its considerable usage of strong expletives. Some of the dialogue would give a Shakespeare soliloquy a run for its money. The plots, the casting, the cinematography, set design, characterisations and especially the insightful analysis of America's stumbling towards a mature civilisation were exemplary.


----------



## stephenkarl (Dec 21, 2011)

From my grandfather:

"Her teeth are like shining stars; they come out at night."


----------

